# Foster home required for approx 3-4 months



## vickimarie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there, I am new to this forum and feel very cheeky already asking for help.

I am pregnant with twins and from April 2011 I am having to move into my Mums with my daughter for some much needed help and support for approximately 3 months, until after the babies are born and I am over the worst of the c-section.

Anyway, the reason I am here is to ask if anyone knows of anywhere or could help re-home our cat during this period.

I really really don't want to have to re-home him permanently as he was my daughters birthday present so he is her baby, and catteries for this period of time are going to be very very expensive. I have no friends who are able to help.

I am desperate as I really need to receive some support during this time but I have to find a home of some sort for my cat Alfie as Mum has a big dog and they will fight and my cat won't be happy at all.

Any advice or suggestions would be so gratefully received.

Many Thanks

Vicki x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you have insurance? they may be able to help with paying for your cat to go into a cattery
Good luck with your forthcoming babies and sorting out your cat


----------



## vickimarie (Jan 10, 2011)

What sort of insurance would I need that may cover this? I don't have personal insurance and pet insurance won't cover boarding fees relating to pregnancy unfortunately.

Thank you x


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi

It might be worth phoning around a few catteries to see if they would give you a discount for such a long period. If you explain the situation and ask them as it is a quiet time of year they might be feeling generous!

Do not worry too much about your c-section I have had two and the recovery was very quick! x


----------



## vickimarie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

I have been calling a few and I have found 2 who sound lovely, one will give a discount but the other doesn't. But the one who did sounded really miserable and not welcoming at all.

I have found 2 I would use, one is quite expensive but offers a great service. The other seems lovely too but I haven't used them before.

Thanks for advise on c-section, I am a little nervous, we have to find a new home aswell as coping witht he twins and me not being able to drive to get my 4 yr old to school too lol, I want to know my Alfie is happy wherever he is


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it the dog or the cat that will fight. I have room but also have a big cat friendly dog.


----------



## vickimarie (Jan 10, 2011)

Well to be honest I don't know. I think Alfie will be scared of the dog, my step-mum has a miniature chihuahua and Alfie is scared of it and runs out and won't come in until the dog has gone. I think that he will be frightened of any dog, even if it was a friendly dog, but then the chihuahua did chase Alfie. Thanks for the offer but I think a non doggie house is what we would need :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sure something will turn up


----------



## vickimarie (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like to think so. £200 per month is not cheap lol. Thanks again x


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

You could try the Cinnamon Trust The Cinnamon Trust - The National Charity for the elderly, the terminally ill and their pets as they help people who go into hospital. You could try explaining to them what is happening and see if they can help, or suggest somebody who can.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Why dont you just take the cat with you to your mums, but dont allow him the run of the house. Just restrict Alfie to the bedroom you or your daughter will be sleeping in? That way you rule out any problem with your mothers dog. 

I know it might not sound ideal as a bedroom isnt that big, but neither are cattery accommodations, and he would have the very big added benefit of having his loved ones around him. That IS very important to cats. 

A child's stair gate fitted to a bedroom door is ideal for keeping cats in bedrooms. I use one with my foster cats. Although it goes without saying you have to be very consistent with closing the door when you enter or leave the room, a child's safety gate just gives you those extra few seconds.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think Tje's suggestion is probably the best way to go.You have to introduce your cat to the new twins and I would be inclined to think that will go better if your cat doesnt have the added trauma of being removed to either cattery or foster home.Cats can be very sensitive and you dont want your cat to associate the arrival of the twins with being "abandoned"not that she is ,but she might not see it that way.Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## vickimarie (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your last few posts.

I have already decided after talking to my Mum to take Alfie with us. There is a seperate living area down on the ground floor of the house where we will often go for our own space and yes with the help of a stair gate on the bottom of the stairs Alfie would have the run of the living area and hall downstairs. The house is on 3 floors, sounds a little confusing, but they have a cat flap too so he can come and go as he pleases.

Thanks again, I was very worried about a cattery but my local one assured me cats manage and settle well. But I feel better taking him with us now.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

vickimarie said:


> Thanks again, *I was very worried about a cattery but my local one assured me cats manage and settle well*. But I feel better taking him with us now.


with all due respect to catteries... they are hardly going to say anything else. Their wages depend on people putting their cats in catteries... and a 3 month stay at this time of the year is a very attarctive prospect at a slack time of the year. Some cats ARE perfectly fine in catteries. Some are most definitely not. and 3 months is a very long time for any cat in any cattery. I really do think you have made a wise decision to take him with you to your mums. All the best !!


----------

